# can i get a witness?



## gorgonzola (May 17, 2010)

i know it's a long shot but my nephew got clipped on his bike a few weeks ago and has no recollection of the accident, any body hanging with bb that weekend? all kidding aside this is serious...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2010)

Was he biking home from the bar?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2010)

Hope it works out for your nephew.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a crappy situation.  I hope everything works out okay for everyone involved.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Was he biking home from the bar?



from a pizza joint as far as we know, details are a little sketchy. he got pretty banged up pretty bad tho - busted ribs. broken scapula, cracked vertebrae, misc bumps and bruises. he has no recollection of the accident...


----------

